# Acrylic Painting Hobby



## flowerchild (Jul 15, 2021)

Since I've retired I picked up painting as a hobby. I started liking Acrylic Pours but then gravitated to Landscapes and Whimsical paintings. Acrylic pours are nice but it takes a lot of paint, takes a lot of room to do those because it's very messy. I'm not one for hanging abstract art in my home, although some are so very nice. It's not really a controlled painting style except for the technique and color. I've always dabbled in sketching things so I'm self learning the painting of  landscapes and my whimsical ideas. So here goes, I'm showing you some of my work. 
Starting with some acrylic pours. This two are a pour swipe technique.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 15, 2021)

These are pours with an overlaying of painted images, a multimedia I guess you would call it. The dragons and fish were for my boys, they loved them.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 15, 2021)

These three are silhouettes with a controlled pour.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 15, 2021)

So now I've gravitated to landscaping , so much less of a mess in my painting space.


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 15, 2021)

Then there are the whimsical ones I've been working on. Meeting of the Treespirits,  Renewal meeting of the Treespirits, and Meeting of the Faeries.


----------



## Wren (Jul 15, 2021)

Beautiful paintings flowerchild, I dabble with acrylics but not nearly as talented as you !


----------



## flowerchild (Jul 15, 2021)

Wren said:


> Beautiful paintings flowerchild, I dabble with acrylics but not nearly as talented as you !


Thanks


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2021)

Very talented you are!


----------



## Pepper (Jul 15, 2021)

I was thinking how whimsical they are and then I scroll down & you say that yourself!  Good work, fun and pretty!


----------

